# What color baby bettas would I get?



## GreyCheyenne (Feb 16, 2012)

I wondered if anybody knew what color fry I would get from breeding my male with these females. I was also wondering what I would get if I had a royal blue female crossed with him (or the females with a blue male).


----------



## tpocicat (Aug 8, 2011)

I'm no expert on betta colors or anything, I just wanted to say WOW HE'S PRETTY!!!!!


----------



## ravenwinds (Feb 5, 2012)

I'm sorry that I can't help with your questions (although I would think that at least some of the babies would have same colouring as mom and dad if you bred him to either of your females since their colouring is so similar).

I really just wanted to say: whoa, he's gorgeous! Like a frilly and ruffled English tea party dress with matching hat! (just what he makes me think of.


----------



## Fabian (Dec 16, 2011)

It is actually hard to tell.Maybe a pair dark bodied betta spawns you can even get some light coloured ones.


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

my theory for breeding is that most will have the father's color and the mother's finnage (in most spawns it is like that)


----------



## JKfish (Apr 8, 2010)

Most petstore bettas have a whole slew of different genetics and possible colorations in them, so when you breed them you really don't know what the fry will look like.

However, since lighter colors are the base coloration and typically don't show if there are other darker colored genes in there, I'd say that you have a pretty good chance of getting all light colored fry. If you were to breed your light colored boy (is he a cellophane?) with a dark female (say red or blue) then you'd probably get mostly darker fry because the dark coloration added would cover the lighter coloration...

http://www.bettysplendens.com/articles/page.imp?articleid=859 is a great link (it's easy to understand and follow- very well written) on coloration and genetics if you're interested.


----------



## Curlyfatbottom (Sep 29, 2011)

Not knowing the parent background is really hard to tell.
My guess is light color fish.
Since both parent is light color.


----------



## GreyCheyenne (Feb 16, 2012)

Thanks for the help (and the nice comments about Captain Shining)!


----------



## GreyCheyenne (Feb 16, 2012)

I'm not sure exactly what color he is. Someone (I think Shirleythebetta) thought he was pastel or opaque. 





JKfish said:


> Most petstore bettas have a whole slew of different genetics and possible colorations in them, so when you breed them you really don't know what the fry will look like.
> 
> However, since lighter colors are the base coloration and typically don't show if there are other darker colored genes in there, I'd say that you have a pretty good chance of getting all light colored fry. If you were to breed your light colored boy (is he a cellophane?) with a dark female (say red or blue) then you'd probably get mostly darker fry because the dark coloration added would cover the lighter coloration...
> 
> http://www.bettysplendens.com/articles/page.imp?articleid=859 is a great link (it's easy to understand and follow- very well written) on coloration and genetics if you're interested.


----------



## indjo (Jun 6, 2010)

In general I agree with JKfish.

IMO your bettas are all pastels or cellophanes (opaque is more "paper or milk" white) so you should get a lot of pastels. The shades depend on the genetic back ground in the parents. If they have irid backgrounds, you should get some with blue/green sheen/layer.

If you pair it to a blue, you should get pastels, blue pastels, blue cambodian like colors, and blue. If your blue is a multi or contains red genes, you should get some red cambodians also.


----------

